# Employment Offer Pre-production Art Director (Screen Printing) University Tees



## Nate Stansberry (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello!

University Tees has experienced year after year growth and we are looking for highly motivated, entrepreneurial people to join our team. Whether you'd be working in our Lakewood, Ohio home office, or on college campuses across the country, you'll find yourself being an intrical part of a young, fun, and dynamic company. Currently we are looking for a Pre Production Art Director for our Lakewood Ohio Headquarters. If you might have an interest please send an email to nate.stansberry@universitytees.com.

Thank you,

Nate Stansberry


----------

